# A thing that changed everything for Aron and me...



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello guys, 
I wanted to talk about a thing that changed everything for Aron and me because I don't think a lot of people actually do it. It's called enrichment or mental stimulation. We all know how Vizslas can run and run and run for 6h and still be like brand new, right? That excess energy can cause a lot of behavioral issues. And I don't think that everyone can run their Vizslas for 6h every day. Well that's where enrichment can help.

Enrichment can be a good 5-10 minute training session, a decompression walk (if you don't know what a decompression walk is, it's essentially an off leash or a long line walk where you let your dog sniff however much they want), it can be a good old KONG, an enrichment box, a toy puzzle, a towel puzzle, a treat hunt (hiding your dog's food around the house, it's one of Aron's favourites)...

Enrichment box is, well, a box filled with paper, toilet paper rolls... You can hide puzzle toys in it, anything really. SUPERVISE IF YOU DECIDE TO TRY IT OUT!!! 
Aron started with just a box filled with scrunched up paper and his food scattered in there. After that I also included toilet paper rolls closed only on one side and filled with his food. Then I closed the paper rolls. Next was wrapping his food in the paper + closed toilet paper rolls on both sides. Now I fill a big box with paper and I include a smaller box filled with food wrapped in paper and closed toilet paper rolls in there. I scatter some food on top, put a food puzzle in and a towel puzzle or two, paper on top to cover it, some more food on top and then I then close it. He gets his dinner like this. You can also tape the boxes shut to make it harder.

You have a puppy/dog who would eat the paper? Don't worry, there's a solution! Put treats or food on the towel and wrap it. Next level would include putting the food on a towel than folding the towel repeating the process and wrapping it. And then finally putting the food on a towel than folding it vertically, putting the food again, wrapping the towel and tying it in a knot. I hope that makes sense! 

I never thought I could walk a 9 month old Vizsla for 30 minutes + an off leash walk in the evening, but enrichment provided that for me. After his evening decompression walk, he gets his box and I get 30-40 minutes of peace (I supervise him but still...) + a puppy that crashes at 6pm and wakes up at 10am. It's amazing! I wish I knew this sooner! I used to walk him for an hour morning and evening when he was 5 months old and he still didn't want to sleep and would zoom until 9pm and would wake up at 7am. It was a horror! 

Anyhow, I hope this helped some of you! If anyone has any questions, ask away! I love talking about this subject! Post pictures, I would love to see your twist on enrichment. And for book recommendation regarding this topic, I heard that Canine Enrichment for the Real World by Allie Bender and another author I can't remember who right now, is a good one. Haven't read it yet but it's on my list for sure! 

Have a great day!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Great write up. My sister has a one year old Lagotto Romagnolo, which are active dogs as well. And she can't do a lot of off leash walks. But she has incredible patience for enrichment exercises. She actually trained him a grab a certain toy out of his box and he literally knows just which one she calls out. It's amazing. It does help immensely to stimulate him and tucker him out.....fwiw. Unfortunately I don't have the same patience as her and choose a bunch of off leash activities. lol


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice post. I'm going to try a few of those exercises. They sound like fun.
Engaging the mind is a key element.
Thank you for the ideas.


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

tegee26 said:


> Great write up. My sister has a one year old Lagotto Romagnolo, which are active dogs as well. And she can't do a lot of off leash walks. But she has incredible patience for enrichment exercises. She actually trained he a grab a certain toy out of his box and he literally knows just which one she calls out. It's amazing. He does help immensely stimulate him and tucker him out.....fwiw. Unfortunately I don't have the same patience as her and choose a bunch of off leash activities. lol


Thank you. I love that idea!


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

gunnr said:


> Nice post. I'm going to try a few of those exercises. They sound like fun.
> Engaging the mind is a key element.
> Thank you for the ideas.


They definitely are! I love watching Aron's nose work! You're very welcome and tell me if you've enjoyed them.


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey guys, I found this awesome idea for dogs that eat paper/cardboard and just wanted to share with all of you.









Bindi, Rosie & Taylor - Enrichment on Instagram: "Easy $0 Snuffle Box! 👃🏻 All you’ll need: ☑️1 box ☑️Hand towels ☑️Treats 📣Tips: 👉🏻For dogs who fixate on fabric, opt for paper tubes or shreddable paper! 👉🏻 If you notice your dog isn’t engaged, it could be because they don’t understand. Try giving the rolled towels outside the box first, and encouraging your dog to use their nose. Reward when you see them opening up the towels. Set them up for success! ❤️ Help is never a bad thing 😄 #enrichmentfordogs #dogenrichment #canineenrichment #dogsofinsta #sniff #snufflemat #DIY"


Bindi, Rosie & Taylor - Enrichment shared a post on Instagram: "Easy $0 Snuffle Box! 👃🏻 All you’ll need: ☑️1 box ☑️Hand towels ☑️Treats 📣Tips: 👉🏻For dogs who fixate on fabric, opt for paper tubes or shreddable paper! 👉🏻 If you notice your dog isn’t engaged, it could be because they don’t...




www.instagram.com


----------

